# Die grausamsten und peinlichsten Bands der Welt



## Bloodletting (6. Mai 2010)

Jaa, wie ich so grade am Ablästern bin, kam mir die Idee zu diesem Lästerthread.

Welche Band hat es Eurer Meinung nach nicht verdient, überhaupt Band genannt zu werden?
Und wieso? Sind es die Texte? Das öffentliche Auftreten? Das Image? Oder graust es Euch direkt beim Bandnamen?

Immer raus damit, wir wollen was zu lachen haben!

PS: Und bleibt bitte bei Bands, die es wirklich verdient haben.

Und damit das hier nicht so leer aussieht, fange ich an.

We Butter The Bread With Butter

Allein der Bandname weckt in mir den Wunsch zu kotzen, zu sterben, wieder aufzuerstehen und noch einmal qualvoll zu sterben.
Aber das ist es nicht alleine ... die Texte sind grausam, schlecht, mies und einfach nur lächerlich.

Hier eine Kotzprobe:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VbxJqq9coy4[/youtube]

*schauder*

Und direkt noch eine.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O1KuJ6HN-E4[/youtube]


Dann wäre da noch eine Band, die es direkt mit dem Bandnamen schafft, sich zu disqualifizieren.

Satan's Almighty Penis

'nuff said.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Mai 2010)

Zwar keine Band, aber hat trotzdem den Fail des Jahrhunderts verdient D
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=q7-bQ7XmRsM[/youtube]


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Mai 2010)

Modern Talking. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (6. Mai 2010)

Definitiv Red Aim. Habe ich damals 2002 als Vorband bei In Extremo (!!!) gesehn. Die waren so was von schlecht... Dann noch der fette Sänger mit Cowboyhut, der nach ein paar Songs so unter seiner rosa (!!!) Weste geschwitzt hat. Als er dann noch gesungen hat, als hätte man ihn direkt auf der Bühne entmannt, war's aus für mich. Brrr... Hatte von deren Album "Flesh for Fantasy" ewig lang ein Promo-Tape (!!!) im Auto. Damit haben wir dann auf dem Summer-Breeze Open Air der Folgejahre immer für "Ruhe" gesorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer eine harte Sau ist, kann sich diese Art von Ohrenkrebs auf der alten Seite unter dem Punkt "MP3" anhören. Der Song heißt *Highway Crucifix*.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PS: Und bleibt bitte bei Bands, die es wirklich verdient haben.



Wie definiert man "Bands, die es wirklich verdient" haben? "Peinliche" Bands gibbet nun mal zu Hauf - und manchmal sind sie sehr erfolgreich.

Ich beschränke mich hier mal auf die Live-Auftritte mancher Musiker; in der Hauptsache auf ihre Auf- und Fehltritte auf dem "Bizarre"-Festival. Da gibt es diese Legende:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNMz80lxgJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Iggy Pop. Seit Jahrzehnten im Geschäft. Ca. 5 - 7 mal live gesehen. Daß er beim ersten Konzert seinen Schniepel rausholte, wurde da noch mit einem breiten Grinsen quittiert. Beim zweiten Mal war's schon fast Gewohnheit. Beim dritten und vierten Mal wurd's langweilig - vor allen Dingen, wenn man die "Schniedelparade" vom "Rock am Ring" gewöhnt ist und solche exhibitionistischen Anwandlungen dort zum Normalgeschäft gehören. Beim "Bizarre 97" saßen wir dann bei Pop mit dem Rücken zur Bühne; biertrinkend, mädelangrabend, den Abend genießend. Irgendwann rief einer aus der Gruppe ganz begeistert, daß Pop seinen Schniedel rausholte. Ein achselzuckendes "Wie immer!" ohne Umdrehen war die Folge.

Daß Pop bei "Passenger" sich eher unbeholfen wippende Leute aus dem Publikum auf die Bühne holt - bei jedem verdammten Auftritt - macht seine Show nicht besser. Wirklich jedesmal!
Iggy hat natürlich auch seine guten Momente. Wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte mal in Candy (mit der gänsehauterregenden und orgasmenauslösenden Stimme von Kate Pierson) oder in sein Frühwerk I wanna be your dog reinhören - oder in den perfekten Pop-Song Cry for love.

Bizarre 96. Eine relativ unbekannte Band mit einem Halb-Hit, die sich anscheinend nach einem Fliegerunglück benamst hatte, durfte gleich zu Anfang des Festival-Tages aufspielen - generell eine undankbare Aufgabe. Um ca 13- 14 Uhr in brüllender Mittagshitze; verkatert vom Vortag und gerade erst auf den üblichen "Festival-Nebel-Pegel" gebracht (kein Bier vor 12!); ist so ein Poser-Auftritt einer fast unbekannten Band, die man sich nur ansieht, weil die damalige Freundin einen mitschleift, lach-technisch gesehen kaum zu verkraften:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6An1z-yuszE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber die Jungs rockten trotz des mißratenden Auftaktes und debiler Texte dennoch ganz ordentlich - was bei einem partysüchtigen Publikum wie dem des damaligen Bizarres auch nicht wirklich eine Leistung war. Die _richtige_ Peinlichkeit kam erst ein Jahr später, als "Rammstein" nicht mehr Lückenfüller, sondern Headliner des Bizarres waren. Beim '96-Konzert (ui! 14 Jahre her!) spielten sie ihre Songs noch durchgehend - bei nachfolgenden Konzerten wurde die Bühne zwischen den Songs teilweise für mehrere Minuten dunkel, damit die alberne Show mit Pyro-Effekten und Gummidildos wie vorher tausendmal geprobt ablaufen konnte. Das hat dann überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr gemacht!

Aufmerksamen Beobachtern wird nicht entgangen sein, daß der "Wellenbrecher" vor der Bühne hier noch komplett fehlt. Zu dieser Zeit war noch kein Mensch vor der Bühne umgekommen - die "Toten Hosen"- und "Pearl Jam"-Traumata kamen erst später; genauso wie die erste Tote bei einem Bizarre-Festival (bei "Thumb", einer tierisch guten Band, aufgrund von Drogen-Mißbrauchs).

A propos "geplante Show". Dieser Herr war dann "live" der Herrscher der Peinlichkeiten: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mKlb8N6TqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht nur, daß seine "aggressiven Ausraster" vom Publikum mit lauten Lachattacken begleitet wurden. Man achte im Video auf seinen vergeblichen Versuch, sich die Brust aufzukratzen (Teile des nicht gelungenen "Spezial-Effektes" sieht man auch bei der minderen Qualität des Videos davonfliegen). Manson löste das dann, in dem er - wie im Video zu sehen - irgendwann hinter eine Box krabbelte und sich von den Roadies helfen ließ. Was man leider hier (aber in vollständigen Aufnahmen des Konzertes) nicht sieht, ist, wie er sich voller Stolz danach mit echt bescheiden aussehendem Kunstblut seinem Publikum zuwendet. Echt böser Antichrist, der.

Noch bescheidener an seinem Auftritt war übrigens eine fingierte Klopperei mit einem Roadie (der Typ, der im Video auf die Uhr schaut, als Manson seinen Boxenstunt vollführt - und der immer noch auf der Bühne ist, obwohl Manson sich angeblich mit ihm gefetzt hat) - sieht man leider auch in der WDR-Aufzeichnung kaum. Zwei Wochen später auf einem anderen Festival war's derselbe Roadie im selben Stück, der für Mansons angebliche Aggressionen herhalten mußte. 

Kalkulierte Showeinlagen sind langweilig. Nach Manson (und Rammstein und Pop) haben Bands wie Bush, Skunk Anansie und Faith no more auf dem Bizarre gezeigt, _wie_ man richtig rockt - ohne billige Aufmerksamkeitshascherei, sondern einfach nur mit Präsenz und toller Musik. Das merkt das Publikum; das zeugt von Qualität. Alles andere ist "Murmelkotze"!

Naja, wenigstens habe ich die "Endzeit" (bei Pop) als auch die "Frühzeit" dieser Herrschaften noch erlebt - und es hat wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht; wenn auch weniger in dem beabsichtigten Sinne. Und bedenkt: Es gibt keine völlig blödsinnige Festival-Aktion (sei es aus Dixies Trommeln machen; seien es Schlammschlachten; sei es die Müllschlacht am letzten Tag(1) oder sonstiges hirnloses Zeuch), die wir nicht vor mehr als einem Jahrzehnt ebenfalls durchgeführt haben! "Bizarre" auf dem Butzweiler Hof in Köln war schlicht _legendary_! "Wacken" ist nur die Ersatzdroge!

(1) Ich bin mir immer noch sicher, daß es unsere "Erfindung" ist. Während der gesamte Zeltplatz seinem normalen Tagesablauf folgt, fing irgendjemand bei uns an, den verdammten Grill zu beschimpfen und zu Klump zu hauen - ein "Ritual" bei uns. Dem schlossen sich natürlich alle anderen soweit an, bis die ersten Müllgegenstände durch die Gegend sausten (und der Grill tatsächlich nur noch als Klumpen, aber keinesfalls mehr als "Grill" zu erkennen war. Daß man nur "weiche" Gegenstände herumschmeißt, dürfte selbstverständlich sein - mit Bierdosenschlachten a la "Rock am Ring" haben wir nix am Hut). Das steckt an - der Zeltplatz verwandelt sich plötzlich in ein einziges Chaos, so daß man praktisch nur noch Müll fliegen sieht - ein wirklich rührender Anblick! Das Aufräumen danach jedoch nicht vergessen - auch Chaoten sind keine "Asis"!
Falls heute noch jemand Alpträume von den beiden stets asynchron piependen "Soundmachines", aus einer tarnnetzbewehrten Zeltburg kommend, haben sollte: Wir waren das nicht! Und "Helga!" kam 1996 auf dem Bizarre auf (ob es von irgendwoher dahin importiert wurde, weiß ich nicht - aber 95 hat's noch keiner gerufen; '96 erst im Laufe des Festivals, nicht schon am Anfang)!


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Wow..der Auftritt von Manson scheint eh ne einzige komplette Peinlichkeit zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stimme ist furchtbar, seine "Spielchen" und seine "Crew".

Beim peinlichen Live-Gesang fällt mir noch Cradle of Filth ein. Viel peinlicher dabei, ist aber noch das Publikum, das das bejubelt.

Das wars eigentlich schon hier für mich, weil ich eh nicht wirklich der Live-Zuschauer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wow..der Auftritt von Manson scheint eh ne einzige komplette Peinlichkeit zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dabei ist das tatsächlich noch einer der wirklich spaßigen Auftritte von Manson. Ein oder zwei Jahre später habe ich ihn dann beim "Hurricane" live gesehen - gelackte Superstar-Show, die einfach nur noch langweilte. Da blieb nix in Erinnerung - ganz im Gegensatz zum "Apocalyptica"-Auftritt, bei dem die Jungs mit vier Celli ohne große Show auf der Zelt-Bühne eine unvergeßliche Performance hinlegten - so wie hier. Ist natürlich auch unfair - so ein verstärktes Cello geht einem durch Mark und Bein. Bei meiner ersten "Apocalyptica"-Begegnung in der Zeche habe ich Leute flüchten sehen, weil sie den Sound nicht ertrugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Das wars eigentlich schon hier für mich, weil ich eh nicht wirklich der Live-Zuschauer bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das solltest Du ändern. Bei OpenAirs bekommst Du meist mindestens 5 Bands, die Dich interessieren, für einen sehr günstigen Preis - und es sind nicht die Bands, die bei einem Drei-Tages-Festival den wirklichen Spaß ausmachen, sondern die Umgebung. Ein Festival ist Urlaub für die Seele - Karneval, völliges Fallenlassen und Zen-Zustand in einem. Mit den richtigen Leuten und der richtigen Taktik ist das auch wunderbar zum "Hemmung-Abbauen" bei Frauen: Einfach die Frau anlabern, die Dein Kumpel gerade toll findet, sich aber nicht traut, die anzulabern - und erzähl ihr genau das. Wirkt Wunder (manchmal für den Kumpel; manchmal für sich selbst - und manchmal stößt man auf Widerwillen. Aber sind ja noch genügend da - und es ist nicht Dein Aussehen, sondern Dein Auftreten. Sonst hätten solche Birnen wie Henry Miller oder Charles Bukowski nie eine Frau abbekommen)!


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Die Apocalyptica Live DVD ist die beste Live-Scheibe die ich kenne..ich finds grandios!

Festivalgänger bin ich und kenne diesen schönen Urlaub :> , aber vor den Bühnen findet man mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar keine Band, aber ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass Kanye West der peinlichste "Musiker" und Mensch der Welt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXofYXDwRK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da covert sie einfach mal so "Chop Suey!" von system of a down und niemand im publikum denkt mal daran ihr vllt eine glasflasche ins gesicht zu werfen...

mal ein paar zitate aus den kommentaren von youtube :

_"im pretty sure if i killed myself listening to this, that would be a&#65279; self righteous suicide"

"somebody kill this bitch now&#65279; please"

"All I can say is, Hope she dies a slow n painful death, then SOAD appears out of no where&#65279; n sing her the real Chop Suey..."

"my fucking gooooooooooooooooooooddddd,&#65279; what a trash!!! She killed the song with every words....my goood...i can't believe in this...jeesus"

"What the fuck is this shit! It makes me cry&#65279; and my ears bleed!"

"KILL ME NOW"

"OMG... OMG... OMG...&#65279;"

"this just reinforces my thought that nobody could&#65279; do serj's or daron's voice...ESPECIALLY A CHICK..fuck that, ESPECIALLY avril fucking lavigne"

"She sounds&#65279; like she is on her period."

"this souds like the time my dog&#65279; got its dick stuck in the vacum cleaner"

"__SOMEONEE KILL HER !"_

_"__OMG. THIS IS TERRIBLEEEEE. she deserves to die..... what's wrong with her? System fo&#65279; a Down looks bad now because of her."

_diese leute sprechen mir alle aus der seele ....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Schweizer Fussball Stürmer der meint er könnte Rappen, einfach nur lächerlich und dazu vergewaltigt der auch noch unser schöne Hymne.

echt Fail.


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SHShTx8vYG8


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jaa, wie ich so grade am Ablästern bin, kam mir die Idee zu diesem Lästerthread.
> 
> Welche Band hat es Eurer Meinung nach nicht verdient, überhaupt Band genannt zu werden?
> Und wieso? Sind es die Texte? Das öffentliche Auftreten? Das Image? Oder graust es Euch direkt beim Bandnamen?
> ...



die rocken ok?!
Am 17.07 geh ich auf ein Konzert von ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> die rocken ok?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Szene-Boy trifft auf Billig-Atze.
Dazu das "LDS 666" - Kiddies hoch 10.
Fürchterliche Band.

Und alles auf nur diesem Bild! O_O


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLjj4xvx6zk[/youtube]
WORLD OF WARCRAFT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Mai 2010)

1. Alex Frei als Rapper (kotz und fremdschäm) einfach nur eine vergewaltigung von einer der schönsten hymnen in ganz europa
2. Goldenboy, Frauenarzt und co kg. (die Musik von denen (z.b. frauenarzt) ist ja noch irgendwie einigermassen halbwegs vertretbar aber WTF der name? o.O)


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Mai 2010)

Der Klassiker unter den peinlichsten und untalentiertesten....Bands....ja genau Bands...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3di1W9TR7so[/youtube]


----------



## Teal (7. Mai 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Der Klassiker unter den peinlichsten und untalentiertesten....Bands....ja genau Bands...
> [...]


Nach 20 Sekunden haben meine Ohren geblutet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Mai 2010)

> We Butter The Bread With Butter



Der Sänger tut mir echt leid, dass er mit dem heftigen Durchfall ein Album aufnehmen musste...
der klingt doch wohl nicht IMMER so oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei der Name schon irgendwas hat ^^


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Mich wunderts das keiner Tokio hotel sagt xDD


*Tokio hotel!*


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jaa, wie ich so grade am Ablästern bin, kam mir die Idee zu diesem Lästerthread.
> 
> Welche Band hat es Eurer Meinung nach nicht verdient, überhaupt Band genannt zu werden?
> Und wieso? Sind es die Texte? Das öffentliche Auftreten? Das Image? Oder graust es Euch direkt beim Bandnamen?
> ...



*Fullquote ENGAGED*

Nur weil du kein Grindcore/Deathcore magst, muß die Band nicht schlecht sein. Die Jungs sind super. Ich sag auch nicht 50 Cent ist schlecht nur weil ich kein Hip Hop mag. Außerdem nennt sie die Genre die sie dort mit Grindcore vereint haben auch Funmetal... Das bedeutet keine ernsten Texte, sondern eher spaßige Parodien. J.B.O. wäre ein Beispiel.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> *Fullquote ENGAGED*
> 
> Nur weil du kein Grindcore/Deathcore magst, muß die Band nicht schlecht sein. Die Jungs sind super. Ich sag auch nicht 50 Cent ist schlecht nur weil ich kein Hip Hop mag. Außerdem nennt sie die Genre die sie dort mit Grindcore vereint haben auch Funmetal... Das bedeutet keine ernsten Texte, sondern eher spaßige Parodien. J.B.O. wäre ein Beispiel.



Ich höre Suicide Silence, Carnifex, Whitechapel, As Silence Breaks, A Traitor Like Judas und As Blood Runs Black.
Erzähl mir nicht, ich würde kein Deathcore mögen. WBTBWB sind einfach fürchterlich räudig.
Über Funmetal kann man lachen, was bei J.B.O. der Fall ist, bei solchen Weichbirnen allerdings nicht.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Sänger tut mir echt leid, dass er mit dem heftigen Durchfall ein Album aufnehmen musste...
> der klingt doch wohl nicht IMMER so oder ?
> 
> 
> ...



ja der klingt immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Arosk schrieb:


> *Fullquote ENGAGED*
> 
> Nur weil du kein Grindcore/Deathcore magst, muß die Band nicht schlecht sein. Die Jungs sind super. Ich sag auch nicht 50 Cent ist schlecht nur weil ich kein Hip Hop mag. Außerdem nennt sie die Genre die sie dort mit Grindcore vereint haben auch Funmetal... Das bedeutet keine ernsten Texte, sondern eher spaßige Parodien. J.B.O. wäre ein Beispiel.



Ich wär eher für Grind/elektrocore statt Deathcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber beim rest hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

selbst wenn "we butter the bread with butter" so tolle musik machen ... sie disqualifizieren sich trotzdem schon im voraus mit ihrem namen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe mir noch nie ein lied von denen angehört und werde es auch aus prinzip nicht machen ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> selbst wenn "we butter the bread with butter" so tolle musik machen ... sie disqualifizieren sich trotzdem schon im voraus mit ihrem namen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist an dem Namen "Wir beschmieren das Brot mit Butter" so schlimm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Namen "Wir beschmieren das Brot mit Butter" so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Wir buttern das Brot mit Butter" !

der name ist weder lustig, cool oder kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach ein ziemlicher fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (8. Mai 2010)

Scooter!.
und die ganze Generation von Kirmestechno Produzenten die denen folgten.

Bon Jovi.

Knall


----------



## co-3 (8. Mai 2010)

ACHTUNG !!

Nun die schlechteste Band/Rapper der Welt !
Einfach nur schlimm und man kann nicht aufhören zulachen jedoch , wenn ihr den mut habt , schaut es euch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wien West Musik


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Mai 2010)

Warum habe ich es nicht sofort gepostet.....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2JFDaHH3mg[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (9. Mai 2010)

_Zu dne Peinlichsten Bands gehohren fur mich etwas Die Orsons Ich habe die Letze woche beim Fettes Brot Konzert erduldet sie sind zwar witzig aber ich finde ihren auftrit hauptsachlich etwas peinlich_
_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HVsQmQRpXv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


__Und die hier The Black Satans ne mischung aus sinlosem grollen sinlosen texten und nicht ernst zu nehmendem Death Metal _
_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=0bQM5G5y7ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_Aber trotzdme Funny ^^​


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das keiner Tokio hotel sagt xDD
> 
> 
> *Tokio hotel!*



So grausam sind die nicht.
*Mit Schild und Axt in deckung vor Flamern geh*

Ach und so nebenbei....We Butter the Bread with Butter is geil!


Ach und Ps: Techno ist Epic Fail!


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So grausam sind die nicht.
> *Mit Schild und Axt in deckung vor Flamern geh*
> 
> Ach und so nebenbei....We Butter the Bread with Butter is geil!
> ...



Sorry, aber der Satz:
"Ach und so nebenbei....We Butter the Bread with Butter is geil!"
verhindert jegliche Chance auf Vergebung für den ersten Satz^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2010)

Teeren und Federn!
Teeren und Federn!


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Ihr vergesst den Song "Hauptschuläh von Tutenchamun.... :>


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Mai 2010)

> Ihr vergesst den Song "Hauptschuläh von Tutenchamun.... :>



HGich.T wurde hier schon genannt, bloß mit nem andern Song.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

co-3 schrieb:


> Wien West Musik


Aaah verdammt ich krieg keine Luft mehr... was für eine lachnummer^^
legendäre WWM Crew, die sind sowas von krass drauf, da sieht ja sogar 50cent wie ein Milchbubi aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man denkt es geht nicht schlimmer...


NexxLoL schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=U2JFDaHH3mg


wie es so schön heisst, "schlimmer gehts immer" ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ&feature=fvw[/youtube]

Der Typ ist einfach nervig und grausam.
Und schlechte Musik macht er auch ...


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrqW5nTOIOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OH MA FUCKIN GOD!!!

Ich hätte das Video eher so genannt: "This band makes me wanna puke at thousand raped monkeys, lying in a valley of pure,  fuckin fail" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (18. Mai 2010)

Ohja, Alexander Marcus... ich dachte ja immer dass das irgend ein "Witz" sein soll, aber der Kerl meint
das ja wirklich ernst und verdient damit tatsächlich Geld. Aber was solls, wer sich sowas gerne anhört,
soll seinen Spass haben.

Für mich eine der peinlichsten Bands oder sagen wir einfach mal einer der peinlichsten Live-Auftritte
ist "The all american rejects" bei Jimmy Kimmel Live. Hier mal ein YouTube Clip zum entsprechenden Auftritt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppYOuzwVJNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alleine Musikalisch einfach unglaublich grottig. Und dann ab ~2.40 - naja... warum eigentlich auch nicht,
die Mädels haben ja dafür Bezahlt. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Schlimmste Bands/Sänger:
David Guetta
Scooter
Sämtlicher Popschrott von heute (Lady Gaga un so)
Die Andtwoord (Kenn sie nur Dank Facebook)
Stinking Park
Bullet for my Valentine
Die Atzen



Ich hab bestimmt noch was vergessn, naja.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Alleine Musikalisch einfach unglaublich grottig. Und dann ab ~2.40 - naja... warum eigentlich auch nicht,
> die Mädels haben ja dafür Bezahlt. ^^



Och, zu den Mädels würd ich auch nicht nein sagen...witzig wärs gewesen wenn er die "Mädels" 2-3 Sekunden vorher genommen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja...NICHTS GEGEN Hg.ich.T! Der/Die sind einfach E-P-I-C! D:

Ansonsten Brokencyde




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qa6qpgLvH30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlimmste Bands/Sänger:
> [...]
> Stinking Park
> Bullet for my Valentine
> ...



Was hast du gegen Bullet for my Valentine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Och, zu den Mädels würd ich auch nicht nein sagen...witzig wärs gewesen wenn er die "Mädels" 2-3 Sekunden vorher genommen hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss sagen sie sehen Peinlich aus aber die Musik ist nicht schlecht wenn man auf Crunkcore steht. Habs früher gehört aber heute ist es mir zu elektronisch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Bullet for my Valentine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlechter Sound, Screaming suckt, lw, zu sehr für die breite Masse ausgerichtet.


----------



## Cookie Jar (21. Mai 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen der schlechteste Rapper aller zeiten *Trommelwirbel*




TADAAAAAA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAD0BvTxyww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und das is netmal das schlechteste Lied   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Mai 2010)

@Cookie Jar

Gibt ne lustige Parodie zu dem Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lXP_5puOu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist im Grunde aber genauso peinlich. Also passt es hier gut rein.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Ach als Rapper ansich ist Kollegah gar nicht so schlecht...nur seine Texte sind recht scheiße D:
Wobei einige Vergleiche auch ganz geil sind *muhaha*


----------



## Adnuf (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeqgX7djN2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guckt mal wie häßlich die Girlbands in den 80ern waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

GWAR eine so derart schlechte band werd ich hoffentlich NIE wieder sehen müssen die einzige band die noch schlechter war das war ne schülerband die versucht hat muse zu covern -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GWAR eine so derart schlechte band werd ich hoffentlich NIE wieder sehen müssen die einzige band die noch schlechter war das war ne schülerband die versucht hat muse zu covern -.-



Wobei GWAR ja nie angstrebt hat, eine ernsthaft gute BAnd zu sein.
Das war ein Spaßprojekt und eine Verarschung bestimmter Metal-Richtungen.

(Ich bin nur ein wenig sauer auf die, weil ich anno damals vorm Freiburger Crash vor verschlossenen Türen stand, weil die Jungs sich wegen Terror Drohungen nicht in den Flieger getraut hatten...grrr)


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYTqYVHS1lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lCNZoi_eUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI2bq-1FLMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alle dank meines Bruders durchmachen müssen. Jeden Tag lautstark diese ***** laufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich lass ich jeden hören was ihm gefällt aber 


NexxLoL schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3di1W9TR7so[/youtube]


geht zu weit.
Vergewaltigung für meine Ohren.
Da muss ich wirklich fast kotzen.


----------



## Shikai_<3 (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Link
Lady Gaga find ich sowieso schlimm !


----------



## Kedoa (5. Juli 2010)

Allgemein gesehen -> Deutscher Rap. Allen voran diese Atzen.

Mittlerweile ist Sido zwar ganz hörbar aber naja.

Ich bleib beim guten Alten Punk *-*


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





Die gehört ins Exil, etwa ohne Anzug aufn Mars oder so. Wie kann jemand nur dermaßen pervers sein und Chop Suey vergewaltigen! Andererseits; was kann man schon von eineren erwarten, die Spongebob covert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach ja, der Wendler gehört auch verbrannt, der hat den Masterchief in den Dreck gezogen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlimmste Bands/Sänger:
> David Guetta
> Scooter
> Sämtlicher Popschrott von heute (Lady Gaga un so)
> ...



Also David Guetta ist ja kein Sänger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was du gegen Linkin Park und B4mV hast weiß ich nicht, ist mir auch egal. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also David Guetta ist ja kein Sänger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Möchtegern-Metaler und Trve-Metaler gegen BMTH, LP, Korn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach und auch BFMV zu wettern, ist normal, mach dir nichts draus.
Das hat mit Geschmack nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist nur noch ein Mitlauf-Hassen.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Als Möchtegern-Metaler und Trve-Metaler gegen BMTH, LP, Korn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach und auch BFMV zu wettern, ist normal, mach dir nichts draus.
> Das hat mit Geschmack nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist nur noch ein Mitlauf-Hassen.



QFT


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Als Möchtegern-Metaler und Trve-Metaler gegen BMTH, LP, Korn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach und auch BFMV zu wettern, ist normal, mach dir nichts draus.
> Das hat mit Geschmack nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist nur noch ein Mitlauf-Hassen.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> QFT





Wahre Worte.


----------



## Seph018 (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso ist das Forum hier eigentlich so Metallerverseucht?


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Forum hier eigentlich so Metallerverseucht?



Metaler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Metaller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





l2distinguish


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Als Möchtegern-Metaler und Trve-Metaler gegen BMTH, LP, Korn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach und auch BFMV zu wettern, ist normal, mach dir nichts draus.
> Das hat mit Geschmack nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist nur noch ein Mitlauf-Hassen.



kann ja nicht sein das man die band bzw. die bands nicht mag aber nein, natürlich sind das nur klischees die erfüllt werden müssen und die armen,aaaaaarmen bands sind alle wegen nichts gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kann ja nicht sein das man die band bzw. die bands nicht mag aber nein, natürlich sind das nur klischees die erfüllt werden müssen und die armen,aaaaaarmen bands sind alle wegen nichts gehasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, das kann sein. Allerdings nicht bei diesen Bands.
Das sind vernünftige Bands, deren Spielart einem eventuell nicht zusagt.
Allerdings gibt es an ihnen nichts, das so enorm peinlich ist, dass sie in diesen Thread passen.

Jeder verdammte "Metalhead", der sagt "Bullet for my Valentine sind einfach peinlich weil Fans/Songtexte/Metalcore", läuft auf dieser Schiene.

Ich will dir jetzt nicht direkt unterstellen, dass du zu diesen gehörst (Auch wenn ich durch die Erfahrungen mit dir und deinen Signaturen und Posts ein gewisses Bild von dir entwickelt habe), 
allerdings sollte man schon Eindeutiges angeben, oder zumindest erklären, wieso man diese und jene Band "grausam und peinlich" findet.



Seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten, die Tokio Hotel "hassen", sind die angesprochenen Hass-Mitläufer.
Wäre ja peinlich, auch nur ein positives Wort über diese Band abzulassen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2010)

doch, das kann sehr wohl sein
"vernünftige bands" ahja, weil du sie vernünftig findest MÜSSEN sie jedem gefallen und wer was schlechtes über sie sagt ist sofort ein hass-mitläufer 
mir persönlich gefallen auch nur wenige dieser bands, außer das alte zeug von slipknot, paar lieder von papa roach und korn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein, eben nicht, es gibt auch leute denen diese musik einfach nicht gefällt .. und wenn es auch nur an dem extrem unnötigen klar gesang liegt den der sänger immer zum falschen zeitpunkt benutzen muss 
und mal so nebenbei, meiner erfahrung nach sind ziemlich viele metalheads auch einfach nur von den fans und weniger von der band angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin halt kein fan dieser bands, ok?
wenn ich grade mehr zeit hätte würde ich dir auch schön hier hin schreiben warum ich diese und diese band nicht mag aber ein einfaches:"die band sagt mir nicht zu und ich mag weder ihre spielweise noch sonst irgendwas an der band" sollte jetzt reichen 


achja, die bands wurden ursprünglich von alko gepostet oder? 
nichts gegen dich alko :*
aber der gehört zu der fraktion der gegen alles ist was nicht metal ist und das ziemlich ohne grund :<
also nur weil er damit angefangen hat muss das nicht heißen das alle so denken


----------



## pvenohr (8. Juli 2010)

Alles was irgendwo in Richtung Schlager und Volksmusik geht sollte weltweit geächtet werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

De Randfichten (die musik)
Cinderella (glam metal) (das aussehen >.<)


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doch, das kann sehr wohl sein
> "vernünftige bands" ahja, weil du sie vernünftig findest MÜSSEN sie jedem gefallen und wer was schlechtes über sie sagt ist sofort ein hass-mitläufer
> mir persönlich gefallen auch nur wenige dieser bands, außer das alte zeug von slipknot, paar lieder von papa roach und korn
> nein, eben nicht, es gibt auch leute denen diese musik einfach nicht gefällt .. und wenn es auch nur an dem extrem unnötigen klar gesang liegt den der sänger immer zum falschen zeitpunkt benutzen muss
> und mal so nebenbei, meiner erfahrung nach sind ziemlich viele metalheads auch einfach nur von den fans und weniger von der band angepisst



Ich finde sie vernünftig, weil sie erfolgreiche Musik machen. Musik die sich verkauft.
Mir sagt diese seit 2 Alben auch nicht mehr zu, dennoch gönne ich ihnen den Erfolg.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Zu Thema "Warum ich Band XY nicht mag..." kann ich auch noch ein Anekdötchen hinzufügen:

Ich habe eine Freundin, die lange Zeit Emocore gehört hat und neulich mir gegenüber erwähnte, dass sie jetzt auf Grindcore und Death-Metal stünde. 
Als ich ihr daraufhin einige Bands empfohlen habe, argumentierte sie folgendermaßen: "Nein, die find ich scheiße, die haben fettige Haare und sind fett!"

Soviel dazu.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Ha fettige Haare und fett ich dachte das ist die beschreibung von nem Emo.... -.- ein Spaß beiseite sowas geht gar ned mal abgesehen davon steht deine Freundin auf die Bands wegen der Musik oder sieht sie sich nur gern die Künstler an.

Naja ich find Cinderella (Glam metal)
und de Randfichten noch peinlich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Jojo. 

Mir wird schlecht von jeglichem RnB, House und Techno Zeug (ist wirklich so, habs getestet...mir wird schlecht von).

Kann sein Lachmann. :<

Aber mir gefällt die Musik ehrlich net. Kann aber sein, dass der trve Geist in mir das verhindert und das sofort abwehrt. Aber ich finde die Bands, die so als Klischeehass von Metal0rn gelten, echt blöd. :O


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Juli 2010)

ob mir eine band nicht gefällt oder ob ich sie peinlich finde sind zwei verschiedene sachen ... ich finde zb die musik von den sportfreunden stiller nicht gut aber peinlich und grausam sind sie auf keinen fall ergo gehören sie hier auch nicht in den thread ^^

aber egal alko ist eh anti-alles


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Nö.

Ich bin Pro Metal. Und BFMV ist einfach (in meinen Augen) sowas von lahm und nervig...Und Sportfreunde Stiller habens bei mir eh versaut, weil sie auf MTV übertragen wurden (bei Rock am Ring) und Ratm dafür nich...

Und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit Anti Alles, ich habe immer Gründe für meine Abneigung. Und das Metal Aussehen Klischee erfülle ich auch nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Als Möchtegern-Metaler und Trve-Metaler gegen BMTH, LP, Korn, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach und auch BFMV zu wettern, ist normal, mach dir nichts draus.
> Das hat mit Geschmack nicht mehr viel zu tun, das ist nur noch ein Mitlauf-Hassen.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> QFT






K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wahre Worte.




Nichts als die Reine Wahrheit.

Korn kann ich zwar echt nicht leiden, aber dieses Wettern gegen die Angebliche Mainstream Musik nervt.
Papa Roach hat geniale Lieder, ich glaub die meisten die hier gegen papa roach reden kennen Last Resort und She loves me not und sonst nix.
LP sind Meteora Hybrid Theory und Minutes to Midnight einfach Hammer, mit den neuen sachen inklusive New Divide komm ich aber nicht zurecht.
BFMV hat coole lieder, die Fangirls sind nervig... aber die Band ganz gut.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Juli 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Alles was irgendwo in Richtung Schlager und Volksmusik geht sollte weltweit geächtet werden.



Waaas ?
Was kann man denn zb. gegen Wolle Petri haben ?

Zum Thema Klischeehass:

Ich persönlich finde es ausgesprochen lächerlich ganze Musikgruppen als schlecht zu bezeichen. Zumal diese Kategorisierungen meist eh total überflüssig und falsch sind. Mir rollt es immer die Zehennägel auf wenn ich jmd sagen höre Papa Roach oder Linkin Park sind Metal. 
Allerdings muss ich mich auch ein wenig auf Alkos Seite stellen. Nur weil ich eine Band nicht mag, wo es gerade "in" ist gegen diese zu sein, heisst das noch lange nicht das ich ein "Hass-Mitläufer" bin.
Ich für meinen Teil höre ne Menge Punk. Zumeist auch die Bands die in der Szene als Trve gelten (obwohl es diesen Begriff im Punk garnicht gibt aber mir fällt grade kein besserer ein)
Und es ist gerade verdammt "in" gegen Green Day und Billy Talent zu sein. Es ist angeblich kein echter Punk. Stimmt sogar. Was die meisten Holzköpfe aber vergessen, ist das diese beiden Bands kein selbstverständinss von einer Punk-Band aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mir rollt es immer die Zehennägel auf wenn ich jmd sagen höre Papa Roach oder Linkin Park sind Metal.



Beide Bands haben eines gemeinsam:

Früher Nu Metal (Ja, Metal), jetzt Alternative Rock.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Cinderella (glam metal) (das aussehen >.<)



Hier muss ich mal auf das heftigste intervenieren!!!

Cinderella hatten das Pech mit einem Album auf den Markt geworfen zu werden, das genau dem entspricht was du hier berichtest, also ganz große Katatstrophe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*würg*

Aber wenn man sich die Jungs etwas später mal anhörte kam da plötzlich richtig gute Musik raus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKGW4ot7iOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IQLk-LF1JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

DJ Ötzi löst mit Pizza Hut bei mir stärkste Aggressionen aus. Wo das vor paar Jahren aktuell war, ist das im TV und Radio überall zu hören gewesen und dann diese Ringtonewerbung von Jamba dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt sonst vieles, was ich nicht mag, aber nichts davon ist so grausam wie Pizza Hut.


----------



## Alion (18. Juli 2010)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Alles was irgendwo in Richtung Schlager und Volksmusik geht sollte weltweit geächtet werden.



Sagen wir es mal so. Ich kann mit Volksmusik auch nix anfangen. Aber dennoch ist es eine Kunstform und hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Meine Nachbarin z.b. verpasst keine Folge von Musikantenstadel. Mir ist das wurst solange ich mir das nicht anhören muss oder sie mir die Musik aufzwingt.
Musik die einem nicht Gefällt kann man ignorieren.



Deanne schrieb:


> Zu Thema "Warum ich Band XY nicht mag..." kann ich auch noch ein Anekdötchen hinzufügen:
> 
> Ich habe eine Freundin, die lange Zeit Emocore gehört hat und neulich mir gegenüber erwähnte, dass sie jetzt auf Grindcore und Death-Metal stünde.
> Als ich ihr daraufhin einige Bands empfohlen habe, argumentierte sie folgendermaßen: "Nein, die find ich scheiße, die haben fettige Haare und sind fett!"
> ...


Solche Leute kann ich hingegen überhaupt nicht verstehen. Es kann einem doch scheiss egal sein wie eine Band aussieht. Es ist ja die Musik die einem gefällt.
bsp. Tenacious D. Das sind beide keine Schönheiten aber machen meiner Meinung nach sehr geile Musik.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> bsp. Tenacious D. Das sind beide keine Schönheiten aber machen meiner Meinung nach sehr geile Musik.


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *stimme von Jack black imitier*

gott ich liebe TD <33333


und was das anti volks-/blasmusik angeht da hör dich doch mal LaBrassBanda an die machen richtig geile Blasmusik :O


----------



## sykee (19. Juli 2010)

zwar keine band aber MCImba geht mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (6. August 2010)

musste beim lesen an das Lied denken ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPrN2YP0Gss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit. Fettes Brot geniale band btw


----------



## Healor (7. August 2010)

Das hat mir eine bekannte letztens gezeigt, das ihre kleine Schwester das derzeit ständig hört. Das die kleine noch keine (17 Jahre alt) Hörschäden davongetragen hat wundert mich eh...

Von diesem Geplärre bekommt man echt Kopfschmerzen. Wie kann man sowas Musik nennen? Das ist nicht lustig, nicht Innovativ, garnichts. Aber die Kids scheinen voll drauf abzufahren. Für mich völlig unverständlich.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Qa6qpgLvH30[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Das hat mir eine bekannte letztens gezeigt, das ihre kleine Schwester das derzeit ständig hört. Das die kleine noch keine (17 Jahre alt) Hörschäden davongetragen hat wundert mich eh...
> 
> Von diesem Geplärre bekommt man echt Kopfschmerzen. Wie kann man sowas Musik nennen? Das ist nicht lustig, nicht Innovativ, garnichts. Aber die Kids scheinen voll drauf abzufahren. Für mich völlig unverständlich.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Qa6qpgLvH30[/youtube]



Wir wollten ja nicht nach Oberflächlichkeiten beurteilen, aber das klingt nicht nur scheisse, dass sieht auch noch verdammt scheisse aus. 
Was der Typ in der Mitte sich bei seinem Outfit gedacht hat, ist mir schleierhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß noch nicht so wirklich, wie ich das finden soll... Erinnert mich ja irgendwie an die Atzen. Und das heißt schon was.


----------



## mmeCeliné (8. August 2010)

Ein Wort: Crunkcore

Man muss da gar keine Band rausnehmen, weil sie einfach alle, lächerlich und peinlich sind, ich meine wenn einem ein mitte 20 jähriger Bushido etwas von drogen und wilden partys erzählt...dann ist das so, aber nicht bei, gefühlt siebtklässlern...
Aber um das ganze übel zusammenfassen gelten; 
brokencyde
 dot dot curve
 breathe carolina
millionaires
 3oh!3

Wohl als gründer dieser...wunderbaren bewegung

ich komm nicht drüber weg, ich meine Screamo und Crunk, waren jahrzehnte lang mehr oder minder tod, dann kam' das...


----------



## Ihateyou (12. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ich komm nicht drüber weg, ich meine Screamo und Crunk, waren jahrzehnte lang mehr oder minder tod, dann kam' das...



Zum Glück hat das ganze nichts mit Screamo zu tun.


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

WBTBWB ist doch ganz lustig^^ Außerdem sollte der Bandname sinnfrei und lang sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daddy DJ und Banaroo, sowie die Chipz wurden noch nicht erwähnt. Verlinken tue ich sie mal lieber nicht, wer es seinen Ohren zumuten kann und will soll selbst suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> WBTBWB ist doch ganz lustig^^ Außerdem sollte der Bandname sinnfrei und lang sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dank den Namen erkenne ich Corebands ohne sie je gehört zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ziemlich praktisch, muss ich es mir nicht antun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (14. August 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat das ganze nichts mit Screamo zu tun.




Natürlich nicht, nein..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Disfiguring the Goddess...

Erstmal Deathcore...wie der Name vermuten lässt...

Mich fasziniert eins: Respekt, dass man Songs nur aus Breakdowns machen kann...

Einfach 0815 vocals und sehr schlimmen Songbuild und schlechten lyrics...


----------



## Ihateyou (17. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Disfiguring the Goddess...
> 
> Erstmal Deathcore...wie der Name vermuten lässt...
> 
> ...



Seit Beatdown weiß doch jeder, dass man Songs nur aus Breakdowns (na gut, vllt. noch 2 Step Parts) machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie definiert man "Bands, die es wirklich verdient" haben? "Peinliche" Bands gibbet nun mal zu Hauf - und manchmal sind sie sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Ich beschränke mich hier mal auf die Live-Auftritte mancher Musiker; in der Hauptsache auf ihre Auf- und Fehltritte auf dem "Bizarre"-Festival. Da gibt es diese Legende:
> 
> ...





Rammstein ist göttlich, und nicht peinlich wie kann man nur auf sowas kommen? Maralyn Manson macht auch sau gute Musik, und sowas wie Faith No More und dieses Skunk Anansie sind ja mal totale Pussymusik, sry aber total talentlos.(Nimms nicht persönlich)


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFDCHdKbKBY[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Ach, ich finde alle Death und Metalcorebands grausam.

Suicide Silence ist da Vorreiter...tuen auf hart, viele Fans denken: Omg sind wir hart. 

Das Corezeugs ist meistens einfach nur langweilig, einfallslos und einfach nur so schnell gespietl wie möglich mit Breakdowns alle 5 Sekunden. Hoffentlich ist der Trend zum Core bald vorbei.

Ich sehs schon kommen: Electrodeathdancecore.

Dann will ich nicht mehr, sobald das kommt. :S


----------



## Breakyou (19. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde alle Death und Metalcorebands grausam.
> 
> Suicide Silence ist da Vorreiter...tuen auf hart, viele Fans denken: Omg sind wir hart.
> 
> ...



Du schließt von einer Band auf alle?
Ich bezweifle, dass du dir mehrere Death/Metalcorebands angehört hast und dann noch sagen kannst dass es meinstens langweilig, einfallslos und mit Breakdowns vollgestopft ist.
Ich persönlich find das getue der noch härteren Nordischen Trvebands viel peinlicher, vonwegen Satan, Blut, Ehre, was weiß ich..


----------



## Ihateyou (19. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde alle Death und Metalcorebands grausam.
> 
> Suicide Silence ist da Vorreiter...tuen auf hart, viele Fans denken: Omg sind wir hart.
> 
> ...



Hör dir mal Bands wie Converge oder Botch an, nur um mal das Klischee, dass alle Metalcore Bands einfallslos und langweilig sind zu widerlegen (verwenden auch beide kaum Breakdowns). Zum Deathcore kann ich nur zustimmen. Deathcore ist wirklich uncool.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie definiert man "Bands, die es wirklich verdient" haben? "Peinliche" Bands gibbet nun mal zu Hauf - und manchmal sind sie sehr erfolgreich.
> 
> Ich beschränke mich hier mal auf die Live-Auftritte mancher Musiker; in der Hauptsache auf ihre Auf- und Fehltritte auf dem "Bizarre"-Festival. Da gibt es diese Legende:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das von beiden Bands bei weitem nicht die besten Auftritte waren, finde ich es definitiv nicht in Ordnung das hier rein zu hauen.
Manson und Rammstein haben in einem Thread wie diesem (wo HokioTrottel und Co zu finden sein "müssen") echt nichts verloren.

Auch wenn die Zeit von "Antichrist Superstar" und "Holy Wood" (oder "Mutter" und "Herzeleid" im Falle von Rammstein) schon lange vorbei sind, und Alben wie "Eat Me, Drink Me", eher schon als Gothic denn als Metal zu betrachten sind, muss ich als treuer Manson-, und Rammstein-Fan beide definitiv in Schutz nehmen.

Davon abgesehen schien Manson auf dem Festival schon hart an der Drogen- und Alkohol-Koma-Grenze zu sein.

Trotzdem, bekommt dieser Teil deines Posts von mir ein ganz klares Veto! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Und Antichrist Superstar läuft in meinem CD Player auch Heute noch oft genug).

Fazit ist einfach für mich, dass man solchen Bands durchaus mal einen schlechten Auftritt verschmerzen kann.
Woo ich nur auf "Ministry" als Paradebeispiel verweisen kann. Al Jourgensen ist geradezu der Inbegriff von "bin zu Zerstört um noch einen Auftritt auf die Reihe zu bekommen". Trotzdem bleibt er ein Top Musiker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. September 2010)

Die Damen Deathcore-Hater hier scheinen dabei wohl nur an bestimmte Bands zu denken.
Es gibt Deathcore-Bands, die fallen komplett aus dem Raster von Suicide Silence, Whitechapel und Co. heraus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AT1zHdICm-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtN3novxF_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgOmF-I5HEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man natürlich Null Ahnung hat und da keine Feinheiten raus hört, dann klingt das für einen alles gleich.


----------

